

For sale: 1998 Sea Harrier "flight condition with minimal work" ($1M) - callmeed
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998-BAE-Sea-Harrier-FA2-1290-TTAF-870-TTE-/270683496812?pt=Motors_Aircraft&hash=item3f05fe616c#ht_742wt_948

======
stcredzero
A lot cheaper than a super-yacht. A bit more likely to get you killed, though.

I once saw Michael Dorn's F-86 up close. On the side it said something like
"Actor, Pilot, Klingon."

------
pavel_lishin
Damn, I'm all out of pepsi bottle-caps.

